# HGH - Is this water ok to use?



## MoonTitan (11 mo ago)

I picked up some water from the needle exchange and it says "Water for Injections". It also says "sterile".

Do you have to mix HGH with bacteriostatic water or will this one be sufficient? I'll mix it in the vial and use over 2 days. Refrigerated. Thoughts?

Sent from my SM-N976B using Tapatalk


----------



## Uptonogood (Feb 23, 2021)

Over 2 days is fine. From memory sterile water will be fine for 48 hours and bacteriostatic for 5 days


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

No issue imo


----------



## B88F (Mar 22, 2021)

Only difference is in sterile the HGH will downgrade sooner then it would in Bac water, but if your using a vile up within a few days then doesn't really matter, but if its going to sit around for a week then use bac,


----------

